# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Suche Wave-Freestyle Camp in den Sommerferien!

## Gast

Hi 

Ich bin 16 und viele meiner Freunde sagen mir das ich ziemlich gut bin ! Nun suche ich die Mglichkeit noch mehr trixx und jumps zu lernen ! Kennt irgendjemand von euch camps in Deutschland ,Holland oder Dnemark ! Bitte helft mir denn ich will besser werden ! 

aloha marius

----------


## Max01

in der surf stehen immer welche drin


aloha max

----------


## Gast

ja ich wei aber das ist nicht in den sommerferien und liegt mitten in der woche ! das ist fr mich schwer machbar weil ich noch zur schule gehe !  trotzdem danke ! 

aloha marius

----------


## Max01

Ja das ist Bei mir auch so ich auch noch zur blden schule und kann fr meinalter auch schon sehr gut fahren.

P.S.: Dann wird`s bei uns beiden nichts mit dem Profi dasein!

----------


## Gast

was knntsen alles ich bin Profi sag mal was knntsen

----------


## Gast

Hi Marius,

Melde Dich doch mal bei Peter und Gabi vom Blavand Surfcenter in Dnemark. Die haben eine Surfschule und machen auch Sachen fr Fortgeschrittene. Uns sind/sprechen deutsch. Die haben immer viele Leute auf dem Campingplatz die was lernen wollen.
Einfach mal anrufen und fragen
0045 21428797 
soulsurfingsal@gmx.net

----------


## Gast

ja was kann ich ?? also powerhalse und duckjibe kann ich locker durchgleiten ! willyskipper,airjibe und backloop sind auch kein problem mehr ! ich wrde aber gerne auch sachen wie den spock oder einen schnen spinloop hinbekommen ! 
so nu weite was ich behersche und was nicht !

aloha marius

----------


## Gast

danke da melde ich mich mal !

----------


## Gast

hi marius,

ich denke das dir ein camp gar nicht viel bringt, da 
du als Jungprofi, schon lngst im WC- ZIrkus dabeisein solltest.
ich bin 15, und schon dabei, aber ich denke dass dir surfen 
trotzdem weiterhin spa macht, auch wenns zum profi nicht reicht- tut mir leid. aber am Walchensee hats fortgeschrittenen-kurse, 
wo man auch trixx wie die halse oder wende gut lernt. geh`doch einfach dorthin.

gre

hang loose! :( :(

Claudio


Ich danke an dieser Stelle meinen Sponsoren F2, Simmer und 
O`Neil die mich zum Profi ein ganzes Stck nhergebracht haben.
Danke nochmals

----------


## willyskipp

sagmal wer meinst du das du bist? nur weil du sponsoren hast bist du noch lange nicht der "checker" ich habe auf schon leute gesehn due haben segelnummern gehabt und sind dann bei der halse ins wasser gefallen...
windsurfen soll spass machen und dazu braucht man keine sponsoren. ich garantiere dir das du so arrogant wie du dich jetzt hier gibst bestimmt net weit kommst.. (es sei papi mit den dicken geldbeutel hilft nach)
auf solche surfer kann ich verzichten

jan

----------


## Gast

Man man man ! ICh will keine Halse oder wende lernen das kann ich  ! is auch egal was geht mit diesem typen ab????? jaja 15 und im worldcup dabei ! vielen dank an meine sponsoren warum hat man noch nie was von dem gehrt ???????????? und warum schaut er hier in der rubrik windsurfen lernen rein wenn er angeblich eh schon alles kann !!

----------


## Gast

hi, 
da bin ich wieder. was geht denn mit euch ab man. ihr knnt
mich nicht als arrogant abstempeln, nur weil ich sag das ich
sponsoren hab und im worldcup bin. und jungs, wenn mans nchtern sieht und nicht durch so ne rosa brille, dann sieht man das er 
echt wenig chancen hat. ich meine ich war ab dem 11. lebensjahr in der maui ocean academy, -da hat man einfach andere voraussetzungen, oder etwa nicht. Ich denke wenn man nach oben will, muss man in einem umfeld wohnen wo man einfach die besten bedinungen hat. ausserdem wenn ihr meint ich komm nicht nach oben aufgrund meiner arroganz, da teuscht ihr euch gewaltig, denn ich hab den kampfgeist nach oben zu kommen. wenn ich es nicht schaffe, dann hatte ich ne schne zeit. ihr knnt auch nicht sagen men vater htte einen "dicken geldbeutel", er will vom surfen nichts wissen und zahlt keinen pfennig. ich hab mit 13 gearbeitet und gehe nebenher noch aufs gymnasium. also berlegt mal was ihr so sagt. :( :(

hang loose


claudio

----------


## Max01

...von wem wirst du denn gesponsert???  
Von Pacific?
Wie ist denn deine segelnummer?

----------


## Thorsten

und wer hat bitte die maui ocean academy bezahlt wenn nicht dein vater?

aloha :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Meine Segelnummer lautet:
us-765, da ich nicht fr deutschland, sondern fr 
das heimatland meiner mutter, die usa starte.
ich werde von simmer und f2 gesponsert.
und wer die academy bezahlt hat geht euch zwar einen feuchten
dreck an, aber es war mein onkel.- meine eltern sind seit 7 Jahren geschieden und seither kmmert er sich um mich.

ein :( gruss

Claudio

----------


## Thorsten

welche worldcups bist du denn bis jetzt mitgefahren?

geh mal auf meine site www.goiter.de unter "segelnummern" und trage dich ein.

aloha :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

hab mich jetzt eingetragen. -fette page :)
ich bin bis jetzt nur kleinere contests auf maui
in der welle gefahren, weil ich denke wenn ich ne 
gute technik in der welle hab, verbessere ich mich spter
im race auch um einiges. aber ich bin im race im moment 
noch unterlegen, weil ich noch nicht viel wiege.
65.


grsse aloha 

claudio US-765

----------


## Thorsten

danke fr die blumen...

aber world cup ist nur von der pwa. das was du meinst sind nationale cups (bei uns in deutschland wre das der dwc).
bis zum world cup ist das noch ein weiter weg.


aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Also ich habe das alles mal verfolgt...
Ich denke Claudio ht eine merkwrdige Einstellung gegenber anderen Surfer,die an sich arbeiten wollen,ehrgeizig sind und es-NACH MGLICHKEIT-nach oben schaffen wollen.Und gerade wenn man  das oben genannte macht und man wirklich gut ist(und Talent hat)Kann man es durchaus schaffen!!!Claudio:Ich wrde andere erst ber ihr Knnen beurteilen wenn ich sie surfen gesehen habe,denn wenn man talentiert ist kann man ebensogut sein wie du-der auf dieser Academy warst!Wenn nich evtl. sogar besser!

Ich will dich nicht angreifen oder hnliches,aber ich persnlich denke das arrogante Surfer(so,wie du dich dargestellt hast)dazu beitragen,dass kein Nachwuchs vorhanden ist-und somit das Wettkampfsurfen aus diversen Grnden nicht mehr stattfinden kann!!!Is ja auch egal.
Ist sowieso fraglich ob du berhaupt glaubwrdig bist...

So,das war meine Meineung zu diesem-nicht ganz einfachen Thema

   Ciao   PiGGY

----------


## Gast

he piggz,

wirst du piggy genannt weil du auf dem brett wie miss
piggy das schwein stehst ? es hrt sich gerade so an du pfeife.

also stress mich bitte nicht weiter piggy

gruesse aus sprecksville



CLAUDIO

----------


## Piggy

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber der einzige der rumstresst bist du.Abgesehen davon musst gerade DU ja wissen wie ich surfe.....hast mich ja auch schon soooo oft auf'm Wasser gesehen-das tut nun aber sowieso nix zur Sache-Ich muss hier nicht rumprollen,wie ach so toll ich doch bin.

Geh mal auf die Surf-Homepage-da lohnt sich das!!!!!
Da sind mehr User......die dich dann bestimmt alle bewunder und die mit "Fan"-Post zutexten.

Also,noch einen schnen Abend.....

     wnscht dir die 100kg-Walze Piggy

----------


## Gast

hey, 

was soll das mit der surf homepage man?
aber ich sag dir nur eins, du stresst rum o.k?
ich kann nicht sagen wie schlecht oder mittelgut du 
surfst, aber ich kann nur sagen das ich gut surfe weil 
ich das weiss,ok.
ich geniese hier in sprecksville super wochen, ich weiss
das ich ganz nach oben komme, weil ich hart dafr trainiere und
nicht wie andere mittelklasse-surfer mich abends besaufe
um nicht klar und deutlich zu sehen dass man eigentlich gar 
nichts drauf hat. aber eins weiss ich, ich komme nach oben.

gruss

claudio

----------


## Piggy

Is ja auch in Ordnung.Doch du kannst nicht einfach so tun als wenn du der einzige bist der ehrgeizig bist,der nach oben kommen will.sicher saufen einigedes fteren mehr als ihnen "gut tut"aber das kannst du nicht einfach verallgemeinern.
viel spa beim training.

      PiGGY

----------


## Max01

habt ihr mal die gleiche meinung ber was!!! :-)

----------


## Gast

... wir alle knnten schon die gleiche meinung
haben wenn ihr alle mich nicht dauernd dumm anmachen wrdet
nur weil ich halt die besseren traingingsvoraussetzungen habe.
ich meine ich bin jetzt schon ziemlich gut aber auch noch nicht
vollkommen, deshalb reise ich das ganze jahr um die welt, weil
ich einfach vollkommen sein mchte. es kann ja sein das mistral
(der autor der frage) gut ist aber es unterscheidet ihn genau mit
einem ding von mir ich bin schon oben und er will erst nach oben kommen. wenn er wirklich nach oben kommen will soll er mir ne e-mail auf nussler@firemail.de schreiben, dann kann ich ihm mal meinen weg nach oben schildern. apropos nchsten monat komme ich wahrscheinlich in die surf ich bin in 2 wochen mit dem surf magazine auf einem fotoshooting, da knnt ihr ja mal reinschauen.

also bis dann


claudio

----------


## AMoK

Hihi ,
" Ich moechte vollkommen sein ... "  
HAHAAAHAHAHHAA ,

mag ja stimmen was du uns hier erzaehlst , aber bissel komisch biste schon :D

AMoK

----------


## landradde

Hab mir das hier auch mal alles angesehen und wrde Claudio gerne mal kennen lernen! Er meinte, er ist auf Maui im Urlaub oder so. Ich wrd gerne mal mit dem eine kleine Session irgendwo bei "uns" in good old Germany machen und mal checken was der so drauf hat! Wer von euch wre dabei? Nchstes we Norderny?

----------


## Piggy

Na ich wei nicht...htte schon Lust mir das 'Duell' mal anzusehen-Norderney ist von mir aus aber ziemlich weit weg :-(
Auerdem-wie schon oben erwhnt:Ich bin auf Sylt(Ist 10mal dichter dran :-) )

   Ciao  PiGGY

----------


## Thorsten

kann mir mal einer sagen, wie die ganzen leude von hawaii ohne flugzeug hierher kommen wollen!?!?!?
oder drfen flugzeuge von hawaii aus starten???

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Max01

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage.
Ich glaub aber das die ganzen Profis von Hawaii rber surfen.
Wenn sie morgen starten und haben guten wind, sind sie beim zweiten heat bestimmt angekommen!!! :-):-).-):-)

----------


## landradde

Ich will da ja auch hin, aber wie und wohin? Knnte da per train hinfahren, aber wo soll ich da wohnen? Zelten ist zu kalt (jaja ich bin ein weichei bei sowas...), JHB ist zuweit wech von Westerland und Hotels+Pensionen sind entweder voll oder zu teuer :-( 

Zu den Pros: Die haben doch alle genug Kohle fr privatjets ;-) und zur Not fahren Josh, Dunki und Co. eben Boot (toller Reim)!

----------


## Piggy

Wo wohns du denn??Also ich muss 1,5h Zugfahren,dann bin ich da.Aber ich denke,ich werde evtl. nur ein Tag dasein :-(
Auerdem habe ich immernoch keinen der mit mir da hinfhrt. 

Die meisten Pros fahren doch bestimmt vom Soulwave direkt nach Sylt.Und ich denke,dass die Flugzeuge noch nach Maui fliegen.(mitlerweile)Die knnen ja nicht ewig alles verbarrikadieren...einige Leute wollen bestimmt nochmal nach Hause.

   Ciao  PiGGY

----------


## Gast

He Leute,
ich glaub` ihr habt nicht so 
ne ahnung wie`s in der surfszene abgeht.
ich sag euch von den surfern hat keiner kohle,
bis auf dunki oder naish. aber solche 
leute wie vidar jensen, andi wolf, cisco goya
haben alle nicht viel kohle. ich sag`s euch man
kann als pro gerade so davon leben aber privatjet
usw. da geht gar nix. 
youngsters wie levi siver oder so (...bald ich) die bekommen
von ihren sponsoren einen guten vertrag weil man
eine perspektive hat, aber die ltere generation da luft 
nicht so viel. ich sags euch.
ich hab schon mit einigen darber geredet unter
anderem mit flessi und der hat da echt ne normale 
einstellung und weiss was man erwarten kann.

also ich hoff ihr habts jetzt ein bisschen besser
kapiert mit der kohle und so...



gru Claudio

----------


## Thorsten

oh no, fngt das schon wieder an...

ich versteh dich echt nicht... hast schonmal was von IRONIE oder gar WITZ gehrt?!?!?!?!?!?!

gute besserung!

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## landradde

Mein Gott Claudio, wie gehst du denn ab? Wir wissen ja alle, dass du die absolute Ahnung von allem hast, was mit Worlcups, Maui etc. zu tun hat! Wir wisssen auch alle, dass du von Simmer und F2 gesponsert wirst und bald swowas wie levi siver sein wirst! Und natrlich hast du auch eine Wildcard fr den Worlcup Sylt (das hast du zwar erstaunlicherweise noch nicht erwhnt, aber ist doch bestimmt so, oder?).

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir hiermit die Begriffe "Satire" und "Ironie" jetzt etwas nher gebracht! 


Ach ja! Da ich dir das mit den Sponsoren immer noch nicht glaube, drfen die mir gerne mal eine mail schicken, in der sie besttigen, dass du fr ihre Teams fhrst!

Falls, wirklich eine Antwort kommen sollte nehme ich alles natrlich zurck. Das mit der Mail kannst du doch organisieren oder nicht? Du musst doch nur bei deinem Nachbarn Klaus Simmer anklopfen und sagen: "A guy from Germany don't belive, that I am sponsort by your companie! Please write him an e-mail to the silly adress landradde@gmx.de" 

Mensch Claudio, das schaffst du!

----------


## landradde

Wie spt ist es eigentlich gerade auf Maui?

----------


## landradde

Mir ist noch ne fette Idee gekommen! Du hast doch bestimmt irgendwelche Surf-Fotos von dir! Und Tim Siver (Lukes und Levis Dad, du erinnerst dich) wird doch sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn du mal seinen Scanner benuzt, oder? Dann scann doch einfach mal ein Bild von dir ein, auf dem man dich und deine Segelnummer us-765 in radikaler Action vor Hookipa sieht! So beim Goiter (den du natrlich kannst) oder so! Wrd mir auch als Beweis reichen!

----------


## landradde

Ha! Ich hab dich erwischt!
Hab nochmal deine alten Eintrge gecheckt und hab einen gefunden und zwar vom 2ten August mit dem Tietel "RE:da schau her es gibt auch arrog..." Dieser Artikel wurde hier in Deutschland um genau 10:23 Uhr eingetragen. Da bis Maui aber mindestens 6 Stunden Zeitverschiebung sind, wrde dass bedeuten, du hockst um ca. 20 nach vier in der Nacht oder frher vor deinem PC? Was bist du denn frn Freak? Und jetzt komm nicht mit "Ja, ich konnte nicht schlafen und hab mich dann vor meinen Rechner gesetzt..." oder hnlichen Stories!

----------


## Gast

Ich sach mal , Maui sind ca. 11 oder 12 Stunden zurueck !!

----------


## landradde

Klingt logisch. wenn New York 6 Stunden zurck sind, ists bis Maui noch ein ganzes Stck! Dann gibt es aber trozdem einige Beitrge, die unser Freund Claudio in tiefster Nacht geschrieben haben muss! Aber Amok, du hngst ja auch zu solchen Zeiten vor der Kiste!

----------


## Thorsten

jojo amok, du hast recht...

exakt 11 oder 12 stunden. kommt darauf an, ob wir hier sommer- oder winterzeit haben (auf maui gibt's keine zeitumstellung).

aloha :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

...Dass Claudio seinen Senf(oh-T'schuldigung uns seine Weisheiten und Kenntnisse des Pro-Lebens mitteilen muss-der Richtigkeit halber)dazugeben muss.

-Man darf nichtmehr Gedankenversunken einen ironischen,lustigen Beitrag schreiben um etwas abwechslungsreiches in unser ach so grauen Daseins u.armseeligen Surferlebens-in Deutschland wohlgemerkt-bringen,ohne gleich die Berichtigung vom Superpro vor den Kopf geknallen zu bekommen...Und dabei werden wir armen "Buchten/Seepenner"auch noch als dumm abgestempelt...
-Ich heul gleich!

Ich hatte schon (zu oft)eine Disskusion mit dem werten Herr-Und es ist mir zu dumm,sich darber aufzuregen.
Was solls....Always look of the bright sides of life.... :-)


  Also  Ciao     PiGGY    :-D

----------


## Mc Claudio

es geht mir eigentlich am arsch vorbei
ob ihr mir glaubt oder nicht ihr pfeifen.
und ausserdem dass ich keinen humor htte
bei solchen asso-witzen knnen halt nur solche
primitivlinge wie ihr mitmachen. und ich glaube 
dass ich den goiter schneller gelernt habe wie ihr den
beachstart.


also machts gut ihr pfeifen

und zu sylt wie ich schon geschrieben habe bin
ich im moment mit photoshootings beschftigt.
und auserdem ist mir das wasser dort viel zu kalt,
- das hab ich nicht ntig.
und wenn ich dort mitsurfen wrde htte ich nicht
gern solche doofnasen wie ihr als publikum 


also ciao

----------


## Thorsten

>es geht mir eigentlich am arsch 
>vorbei 
>ob ihr mir glaubt oder nicht 
>ihr pfeifen. 
hat doch nicht mit glauben zu tun, du held!!! sach ma, du willst es einfach nicht raffen oder wie???

>und ausserdem dass ich keinen humor 
>htte 
>bei solchen asso-witzen knnen halt nur 
>solche 
>primitivlinge wie ihr mitmachen.
nananana, l ich mal kennenlernen, scheiss verwhntes "ich-bin-besser"-*********!

>und ich glaube 
>dass ich den goiter schneller gelernt 
>habe wie ihr den 
>beachstart. 
oh ja? in 5 minuten???

>also machts gut ihr pfeifen 
>
>und zu sylt wie ich schon 
>geschrieben habe bin 
>ich im moment mit photoshootings beschftigt. 
dann ma her mit den pics

>und auserdem ist mir das wasser 
>dort viel zu kalt, 
>- das hab ich nicht ntig. 
da lach ich mir ja den arsch ab... nicht ntig!!!
und naish hatte es 15 jahre nicht ntig und die anderen pros haben es auch nicht ntig!!! und deswegen kommen sie alle oder wie???

>und wenn ich dort mitsurfen wrde 
>htte ich nicht 
>gern solche doofnasen wie ihr als 
>publikum 
und dir wrde keiner zuschauen


sorry, wenn ich etwas hart anworte (das is eigentlich nicht mein stil), aber das musste mal sein...

aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## landradde

Bei solchen harten Nssen kann nur einer weiter helfen: Diplom Psychologe Prof. Dr. Landradde! Meine Analyse: Bei diesem Geschdigten (Mc Claudio-wie er sich gerne nennt) handelt es sich offenbar um einen eindeutigen Fall von Wannaberitis. Fr einen Laien liee sich das Syndrom etwas so erklren: Dieser Patient hat keine Freunde, ist hlich und uerst pubertr. Er hat mit allen Mitteln versucht, in irgendeiner Form bewundert zu werden und endlich mal jemand besonderes zu sein. Da ihm das in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise geglckt ist, versuchte er es zum Schluss sogar mit der aus dem Kindergartenalter bekannten "ihr seid doch alle doof" Methode. Leider hinterlie auch dieser Versuch keine bleibemden Spuren irgendeines Erfolges und war in keinster Weise mit Anerkennung etc. gekrnt. Aber ich nehme an, mittlerweile wei auch jeder, warum Claudio keine Freunde hat und auf solche "Aktionen" angewiesen ist. Claudio gehrt nicht ausgelacht, sondern bemitleidet!

----------


## landradde

Eine letze Chance gebe ich (und hoffentlich auch alle anderen) dir noch! Wir wollen ja nicht unfair sein! Gib doch einfach zu, dass du den totalen Bullshit geschrieben hast! Sowas darf jeder mal, sogar du! Meine Anerekennung und meinen Respakt httest du!

----------


## Piggy

Also du gibtst es gast selbst zu dass du etwas bertrieben hast-wenn du dich Mc Claudio nennst-Jeder normal Mensch verbindet Alles mit 'Mc' mit Mc Donalds...Willst du uns damit mitteilen,dass du die Klasse von Mc Donalds hast?-Das ist ein schnellrestaurant und warscheinlich wird deine Klasse/Erfolg genauso schnell Gehen,wie's gekommen ist...
Und Mc Donald's hat richtig primitive Kundschaft-wie wir  buuuuuhhhhhh!! :-o   

Falls du richtig Kohle bekommen wirst bist du bestimmt der erste,der sein 2-Wohnsitz auf Sylt verlegt!
Warum ist Flessi nach so vielen Jahren noch so erfolgreich???
-Weil er bei krassen Nordseebedingungen trainiert....'Verwhnte'warmwasser-bei-konstanten Windverhltnissen-Surfer haben auf Norderney/Sylt usw.hin und wieder Probleme-Klar ist es nicht schlecht mit der Brandung von Hookipa fertig werden zu knnen,jedoch denke ich dass es auf eine Gesunde Mischung ankommt-wenn du nur im Freestyle gut bist hast du keine so guten Chancen Geld zu kassieren-Auf das gesamte,konstante Knnen kommt es auch an.

   Ciao PiGGY

----------


## Gast

haha auf was du alles kommst!
ich bin der meinung, landradde, dass du nicht
beurteilen kannst ob ich viele freunde
habe oder nicht. weil du mich nicht kennst (zum. nicht 
richtig)! eins kannst du dir merken in sachen 
surfen hab`ich keine scheisse geschrieben, ich bin 
so gut, und ausserdem musst du zugeben dass ihr ziemlich 
gereizt antwortet und ich meine mir das nicht bieten
zu lassen. und zu dem punkt mit der hsslichkeit:
ich glaube dass ich nicht nur gut surfe, sondern 
auch gut aussehe, aber du weisst ja wieder wie ich 
aussehe, oder?
und mit den bildern ich berleg`mir mal ob ich dir nicht
mal eins schicke, aber merk dir eins du wirst mich
noch frh genung sehen. (-surf magz)
und du meinst das klaus simmer nichts besseres zu tun 
hat als eine nachricht an dich zu schicken. 
und man mag es kaum glauben ich kenne ihn nicht mal 
besonders gut.

also bis dann old landradde


Mc Claudio

----------


## landradde

Und arrogant bist du auch kein bisschen, oder? Ich meine, wie arm muss man sein um zu sagen "Ich surfe nicht nur gut, sondern sehe auch noch gut aus!" Hlst du es fr mglich, dass ich bei Tekknosport (Simmer-Impotreur Deutschland) etwas mehr ber dich erfahre? Ich meine, die mssten ja auch die Teams anderer Lnder (wie z.B. USA wie in deinem Fall) bescheid wissen. Ich schick denen glaub ich gleich mal ne Mail und werde das Ergebnis dann hier ffentlich prsentiern!!!! Und was sollte dagegen sprechen, dass du mir ein Pic von dir schickst? Ich meine, frher oder spter sehe ich dich ja eh im Mag...

----------


## Gast

Ich will hier net als Computerjunkie dastehen , deswegen schreib ich jetzt mal nen kurzen Beitrag !

Mein Eintrag soll laut Daily-Dose-Board um 04:11 gewesen sein , also zehn nach vier am Morgen .
Allerdings bin ich im moment und fuer die naechsten 8 Monate noch als Austauschschueler in Atlanta , Georgia , USA .
Das sind 6 Stunden zurueck , also hab ich meinen Beitrag um 10:10 geschrieben , eine voellig normale Zeit ....

Zum Claudio sag ich mal gor nix mehr ! ICh denke, der hat bewiesen , dass er ne Pfeife ist !

AMoK !

P.S: Mit surfen ist hier leider nix ... zur Kueste sind 6 Stunden mit dem Auto ...

----------


## Mc Claudio

landradde du kannst simmer sails gerne ne mail schicken,
dann werden sie dir nur besttigen
was ich geschrieben habe.
und das mit dem guten aussehen hab ich nur
geschrieben weil du in deinem kindergarten eintrag mit
der diagnose ber mich nur scheisse geschrieben
hast. bevor du irgendwelche scheisse hier reinschreibst solltest 
du lieber mal vorher darber nachdenken.

ich hau mich jetzt ins bett.

----------


## Felix

He Piggy,

Mit so einem Angeber wrd ich mich gar nicht erst streiten. mit 15 ist man vielleicht mal ein wenig zu geltungsschtig. das gibt sich aber, wenn Herr Claudio mit 28 mit einem Kasten Bier neben sich auf seine ach so bewegte Jugend zurchblickt...jaja, was war er doch fr ein (Maul)Held damals...

und denk dran...schreiben kann man viel, daher ist diese Diskussion mit Herrn Gernegross C. echt mssig und langsam auch nur noch dmlich zu lesen.

Also hang loose und nehm Dir das Geklffe nicht allzu sehr zu Herzen.

Keep the Summer alive...

----------


## Piggy

Keine Sorge!Sowas geht ja wohl an jedem vorbei-Wer ist hier 15?Claudio?
Jedenfalls bin ich 17(Wen interressierts auch)und habe es schon lngst abgeschrieben jemanden davon zu berzeugen dass sein Denken etwas...wie soll ich sagen....ausergewhnlich ist...???

      Ciao  PiGGY

P.S.war heute auf Sylt-war blo Erffnung und kein Wind fr Action :-( konnte aber trotzdem Fotos von Flessi,Klaas,Matt usw.machen.Da war nachher auch Sonnenschein!!!!!(Das erste mal seit seit Wochen,dass ich die gute alte Sonne wiedergesehen habe.)

----------


## landradde

Uhhhhh! Jetzt hast dus mir aber gegeben! Ich hab Tatschlich eine Mail an tekknosport geschickt! Denen bist du eh schon mit deinem Geprahle aufgefallen. Die erkundigen sich jetzt bei Klaus Simmer persnlich und geben mir dann Bescheid, "ob es dich wirklich gibt". Ich werde das Ergebnis (hoffentlich mit Oroiginalzitat von Klaus!) hier nchste Tage ffentlich presntieren! Ich nehme an, nicht nur ich bin gespannt, wer hinter der Claudio MC Fassade steckt!!!

----------


## Felix

na, toll, hier schifft das seit tagen in strmen. 
sonnige tage auf sylt und viel spass noch!

Felix

----------


## Gast

gerne, dann msst ihrs 
nhmlich akzeptieren das alles stimmt was 
ich geschrieben hat. ich glaube dass klaus simmer
dir auch noch besttigen wird dass ich einer der besten jungen
bin die er unter vertrag hat.
also ich warte auf die nachricht.

:) hang loose :)


Mc Claudio

----------


## Gast

WOW htte nie gedacht das meine kleine Frage hier so eine Liste von Postings zur folge hat !Egal ich als Kieler hatte heute einen echten Big Day ONO 7-8 und Monsterwelle in Strande !!!!!!!!!! Sind hier eigentlich noch mehr Kieler oder alle vom HOOKIPA-BEACH ( **grinz**)!

aloha marius

----------


## Gast

*Meld*
*wink*

Ich bin aus Ploen , also nicht grade weit weg von dir ....

Momentan allerdings residiere (:D) ich in Atlanta , GA, US ...

Hier hab ich keine Chance zu windsurfen *neid*

----------


## Felix

He Marius,

war auch mal kieler (sogar geburtsort) und habe bis zu meinem 11. lebensjahr in strande gewohnt.
ONO macht ja sogar aus der geschtzten bucht einen wavespot, oder?
ich bin leider nur selten noch in kiel, und wenn, dann heidkate oder whitehouse..

hang loose,

felix

----------


## Gast

ja strande selbst ist geschtzt aber die lippe oben (klrwerk)geht richtig ab meiner meinung nach ist blk nach whitehouse der beste kieler wavespot !!super saubere wellen die man mit sideshore von links abreiten kann!!! und bei 8 bft sind die wellen eben echt der hammer !! gre aus kiel !!! marius

----------


## Piggy

Hi!Ich komme von der anderen Waterkant!(Nahe Heide-Kr.Dithschi-Land)Aber Ich war auch schonmal in Strande(zwar schon ca. ...5 Jahre her oder so :-D  -Mein Onkel hat da ein Boot)Ich bin nun aber nicht mehr im Wasser-zu kalt *heul*
*flenn*  :'(

-Wer will nchstes Jahr im Herbst/od.Frhjahr mit n.Fuerte oder Gran Canaria od.nliches???

Ich will endlich in die Sonne!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Ciao PiGGY

----------


## Gast

Ich wrde gerne mitkommen ! aber glaube kaum das meine eltern das zulassen wahrscheinlich wollt ihr einen 16 jhrigen knirps wie mich  sowieso nich dabei haben ! wie alt seit ihr so alle? 

und wieso ist dir das wasser jetzt schon zu kalt piggy ?? hast du keinen guten anzug und bist so ne frostbeule???

aloha marius

----------


## landradde

Wrd ja auch gerne in Kiel wohnen...Hab hier nur son kleinen Piss See wo ich eigentlich nur mal vor einigen Jahren meinen Grundschein gemacht habe :'( Aber ich werd mir nu zum Herbst mal endlich nen Fahrradanhnger bauen und bei Wind mal meinen Krempel dahin karren um wenigstens nen bisschen zu trixen! Mit Rollbrett fahren ist ja bei dem Wedder auch nix zu reien... Nach Fuerte oder so wrd ich natrlich auch gerne mitkommen, bin aber auch nur ein 16jhriger kleiner Pisser...Aber wenn ich gut aufgehoben wre (zumindestens solln meine alten dass Glauben - Ihr seit ja doch nur gammelige Surfer ;-)), dann knnte das klar gehen...

----------


## Gast

Hi, bin gerade am berlegen ob ich mal nach dem Abi von Bayern zu euch hoch nach Kiel komme um da zu Studieren :). Will endlich auch mal waveriden und nicht nur immer bei 2 bft aufm See surfen :-(. Wie isses bei euch dort oben so wind/wellen/studienmig ? Lohnt sich das ?

Hang loose, Christian

----------


## Felix

studienmssig kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich zuletzt in kiel gearbeitet hab. windmssig bist du aber auf jeden fall auf der sicheren seite, da es 1. vergleichsweise hufig gut ist und du 2. SEEHR schnell am/auf dem wasser bist. lohnt sich!!!

F.

----------


## Marius

Studieren und Surfen ????????

na klar ich glaube in keiner anderen deutschen stadt kann man das besser verbinden !! mehr als 30 Prozent aller die hier Studieren sind am surfen und kommen eigentlich gar nicht aus kiel ! wind und wellen sind auch ganz gut und es lohnt sich auch immer am wochenende mal nach dnemark zu fahren dauert hchstens 2 Stunden !!!

aloha marius

----------


## Thorsten

noch so ein kleiner 16jhriger pisser :D

wrde auch mitgehen, keine frage.
aber ich bin schtzungsweise mal wieder mit meinen eltern am lago.

wenn schon kanaren, dann teneriffa, da kann ich umsonst material und bleibe bekommen :7

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

he,

kiel is nicht schlecht aber ich sag euch
maui ist besser. es gibt halt so viele coole
spots. ich bn gerade am fhrerschein, damit ich dann
jeden tag an nen anderen spot fahren kann. ich sag euch das 
leben auf hawaii ist geil.


aloha claudio

p.s.: studieren kann man hier auch

----------


## Marius

Claudio glaubst du nicht ,dass du uns inzwischen schon genug mit deinem rumgepose genervt hast !!! wir alle wissen das die bedingungen auf maui besser sind aber selbst wenn du da wohnen solltest (was ja durchaus auch angehn kann ) interessiert mich das nicht die bohne wie gut du surfst wie toll du lebst oder sonst irgendwas !! wenn du keine freunde hast tust du mir leid!! aber warum muss man sich so vor anderen leuten profilieren! schreib einfach normale beitrge und dann ist gut aber hr gefligst AUF SO ANZUGEBEN !!! wahrscheinlich dmpelst du bei jedem flauten tag auf deinem heimischen see in sddeutschland herum und kannst kein stck surfen !!! sonst wrdest du nich so abgehen ! schick mir doch mal ein paar fotos von dir ! mit deiner segelnummer ( am besten beim backloop oder beim spock mc twist)  **grinz**

viele gre an alle normal gebliebenen hier d-d

----------


## landradde

Ja, er nervt (mein kluger Beitrag fr heute)!!! Auerdem wollte er mir noch ein Foto schicken, auf dem er gerade einen Goiter macht. Das ist aber bis heute noch nicht da (warum wohl...) Falls du meine Adresse vergessen hast: landradde@gmx.de

----------


## Gast

Hi, 
klingt ja nett. Aber mal ne Frage. Wie sieht es in Kiel so mit Wohnungen aus ? Sind die Mieten dort hoch ?
Kann man hier auch gut Jobs (so im Bereich Informatik oder so) finden um auch mal in den Semesterferien arbeiten zu knnen ?
Und zu guter letzt. Was luft in kiel noch so auer Surfen ?? Schlielich ist Kiel ja nicht all zu gro. Kann sich dort auch so gut die Zeit vertreiben (z.B. im Winter wenn es zu kalt zum Surfen wird) ?? 

Aloha Christian

----------


## Piggy

Also(Zur 'Anfangsfrage)Ich bin 17(im Juli endlich mit Fhrerschein und einem coolen Surfmobil-wird ein weier Opel Vectra :'(  )ICh glaube aber dass ich das Geld nich so ganz zusammenkratzen kann...mal sehen.
-Mir ist kalt,weil ich einen dnnen neo habe-mit kurzen Armen-fr den Sommer gedacht.Nchstes Jahr kaufe ich mir noch einen Kuschelig warmen-Dann kann ich ja auch selbst fahren :-D 

Zu Kiel:Also da gibt's-soweit ich wei Studentenwohnungen,die nicht die Welt kosten-aber Jobmig wird's-wie ich gehrt habe schwer,weil Kiel eine 'Studentenstadt'ist.Aber Abends gibt's schon Partys usw.Also Feiern kann man da bestimmt-meint jedenfalls eine Freundin von mir(die sich da jedes Wochenende austobt)
Kannst dich ja mal im Internet umschauen.(Delta-Radio ist ein Kieler Sender-vielleicht mal im Chat nach dem Nightlife fragen-
www.deltaradio.de)

    Ciao    PiGGY    :-D

----------


## landradde

Kein Plan, ob ihr euch noch an Caudio erinnern solltet, aber Tekknosport (Simmer-Importeur Germany) hat mir folgendes ber unseren allseits bekannten Maui-Klabautermann gemailt:

"wir haben eine Antwort aus Maui erhalten. Euer Claudio ist dort also nicht
bekannt laut Klaus Simmer, somit also Feuer frei fr Eurer Forum. Wre nett,
wenn wir ber Eure und Claudios Statements informiert werden knnten, wir
schauen ja nicht immer bei Daily Dose rein. Ausserdem mssen wir darauf
achten, ob er der Marke schadet oder nicht! Ausserdem ist es ja sehr
amsant."

So, jetzt will ich Claudios Meinung dazu hren!

----------


## Gast

:) haha :) ,

und du meinst wirklich dass dir das jemand abnimmt.
tekkno sports hat dir sicherlich eine antwort geschrieben
weil die ja auf jeden mittelklasse-surfer, der auf einer
internet seite ein problem mit einem pro hat antworten.
ich will ja nichts sagen aber dein auftritt ist ziemlich
kindisch. eine antwort von simmer kann sogar mein 8 jhriger cousin so verfassen. ausserdem merke ich schon daran dass du
scheisse schreibst, weil ich ja weiss das es stimmt. also
denk dir beim nchsten mal ein paar bessere geschichten
aus. 


:) gruss MC CLAUDIO :)

----------


## Piggy

Also bitte.Muss das sein???
Im ernst:Wie wrs wenn alle ber Claudio Ruhe geben-wir wissen ja dass er ein Pro ist der ohnehin nchstes Jahr soviel Kohle zusammen hat um sich Hookipa-Beach zu kaufen,incl.eigene Surfstuff Produktionszentren.
Wir normalos wissen sowieso untereinander,was wir von Claudio zu halten haben-ohne uns zu sehen,kennen oder sonstigen Kontakt untereinander zu haben...

----------


## landradde

Du glaubst also nicht, dass dieses Zitat von Tekknosport kommt. Gut. Dann werd ich da mal anfragen, ob sich nicht mal einer von denen hier melden will (Dieses Forum wird brigens von tekknosport gesponsort). Ich meine, du schadest dem Image deines Sponsors! Wer will denn noch ein Simmer Segel kaufen, wenn die so Affen wie dich untersttzen sollten? Die knnten dich sicher auch verklagen wegen der Scheie, die du hier abziehst!

----------


## Marius

sag mal landradde kannste mir mal die mail mit orginal absender schicken (also einfach weiterschicken ) ? nich das ich was gegen dich habe aber das wrde ich auch gerne mal lesen!!!         kofler-kiel@t-online.de

cu marius

----------


## rip da lip

also ich weiss ja nich,wie man so ein snger wird...
auf jeden fall: du hast dir irgendne surf gekauft und schreibst alles ab was du da findest...!!!!!!!!!
wie kann man so jung und schon so arrogant sein??
dazu muss man schon ne schlimme kindheit gehabt haben...ich glaub ja,dass dein vater dich als baby 3x hochgeworfen und leider nur 2x aufgefangen hat!!!!
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Felix

;-)
:-)

----------


## Gast

oh gott!!!
ich und dem image meines sponsors schaden???
du kannst mich mal! ich glaub eher dass du
denen schadest, weil wenn hier jemand liest,
dass so ein mega asso wie du mit denen mailst
dann will doch dass keiner mehr kaufen!

also denk mal darber nach was du dir fr
mrchen ausdenkst. 

:) aloha MC Claudio :)

----------


## Felix

ich weiss nicht, wies euch geht, aber ich kriege ein immer fetteres grinsen bei herrn gernegross C.s beitrgen. Mann, was hat der kerl fr ein durchhaltevermgen, dass er hier immer noch versucht, seinen arsch zu retten, obwohl ers lngst vergeigt hat. sollte er wirklich auf maui sein, so bin ich froh, dass ich mich hier an den homespots nicht mit so einem spinner abgeben muss.

in diesem sinne,

felix

----------


## Gast

Ach LEude, 
waere er echt, dann haette er gar keine Zeit , immer hier im Forum rumzuhaengen und blitzschnell zu antworten .

----------


## Gast

Moinsen!
Also das mit Claudio ,ich halt's im Kopp nich aus!
Was der hier schon seit zig Beitrgen abzieht,is zwar bld,aber irgendwie auch schon wieder amsant.
Vorallem welcher Surfer hngt sich schon so ein schwuchteliges MC vor den Namen?
Zudem hat er ja anscheinend auch schon mehrmals gelogen,brigens auch als er sagte er sei mit 11 auf der Maui Ocean Academy gewesen,das geht schlecht,da die erst ab 8. oder 9. Klasse(bin ich mir jetz nich sicher)unterrichten.
brigens ist mein Name nur ausgedacht und nich so ein mchtegern Pro.
Wenn Pro dann richtig!

Bis denn !

----------


## Gast

tuts den claudio einfach ignorieren, der typ hats net anders verdiehnt 
hang loose

----------


## Marius

hallo leudde auch ich habe aus neugier nochmal an tekkno gemailt und ein hnliches schreiben erhalten wie felix !! es is zu geil wie MC --claudio-- versucht sich noch rauszureden !

Immer schn weiter dizzen solche leute mssen hier raus !

PS: vielleicht sollte ihm mal einer den Schotstart erklren dann htte er nich son frust das er sowas schreibt !!!

aloha Marius

----------


## landradde

Ich wrde ihm empfehlen sich ein Staboard Start oder son Formula Teil zu kaufen und mal auf seinem See in Bayern anfangen zu ben...Und in 10 Jahren kann er uns dann ein Bild von seinen ersten Metern im Trapetz schicken!

----------


## Gast

he jungs,

ich lach mich tot wie ihr euch ber
mich aufregt. landraddee, und mario oder wie das
war, ich will ja nichts sagen aber ihr msst nicht
von euch ausgehen. ich meine landradde wenn du nach 10 
jahren ein paar metern im trapez gefahren bist dann ist
das ja gut. es ist doch immer wieder mal schn so ne be-
sttigung zu kriegen oder? Und Mari..? wenn du den Schotstart
schon so gut beherrschst um ihm jemand anderem zu zeigen dann
sag ich nur hut ab, das htte ich von euch gar nicht er-
wartet, dass ihr doch so talentiert seid. wenn ihr weiter
krftig bt, dann knnt ihr vielleicht irgendwann den
beachstart. - wr doch was oder.
und zu dem f2 surfpro, du zeigst dass du keine ahnung
von der akademie hast. es gibt dort nhmlich ein junior
camp in dem man ab 9 anfangen kann. also informier dich 
das nchste mal besser.

gruss MC CLAUDIO

----------


## Thorsten

claudio, nicht labern, sondern bild von dir schicken und alles ist im lot.
ohne bild kein glaube!!!


aloha :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## landradde

Jo nich lang schnacken und Bild schicken! Vorher will dich hier eh keiner haben!

----------


## Gast

Jo, nich schnacken sondern her mit dem Bild , ich will nackte Tatsachen sehn :D !
Und der erste Schritt zu deiner Besserung waere , wenn du das schwule "MC" vor deinem Namen loeschen taetest !

So long ...
AMoK

----------


## Felix

Und was ist, wenner ein Bild schickt? Mir ist ja ein Spinner, der hier nur ein wenig Spass haben will fast lieber als jemand, der WIRKLICH so von sich denkt. Wenn er uns hier so richtig verarschen will, finde ich, dass ers nicht schlecht macht. Wenn er aber wirklich meint, was er da schreibt, kann doch kein Bild der Welt seinen offensichtlichen Vollarschstatus wieder geradebgeln, oder?

...In diesem Sinne. Keep on rockin!!!

Felix

----------


## landradde

Ich seh das genau so wie Felix (liegt mglicherweise auch daran, dass ich den gleichen offiziellen Namen trage)! Wenn Faker C. wirklich nur seinen Spa haben will, dann tte glaub ich jeder drber lachen. Naja, er kann natrlich auch ein Bild von irgendeinem anderen Surfer gemacht haben und dann sagen dass er das ist. Also stelle ich mal zwei Mindestanforderungen: Man muss die Segelnummer us-765 sehen und das Wasser sollte trkies (Maui eben) sein. Aber ich meine, es drfte ja fr so einen Simmer-Nachwuchsstar kein Problem sein uns eine komplette Sequenz seines Goiters (den er ja schneller gelernt hat als unsereins den Beachstart) vor Hookipa zu schichen!

----------


## Marius

ich wei gar nich warum der sich hier noch meldet ich meine felix hat eine eindeutige mail von tekkno erhalten !!! als ich darauf auch nochmal anfrage erhielt ich diese mail :   

-------Das ist die Mail von Tekkno an mich ------------
Hallo Marius,

wir haben bereits Info von Felix aus dem Forum ber Claudio erfahren und ihm
folgendes geantwortet, gebe uns Deine Anschrift, dann werden wir Deine Mail
an Felix weiterleiten wenn Du willst. So knnt Ihr gemeinsam was gegen
Claudio unternehmen!

Viele Grsse
Natalie

-------Das ist die MAIL von Tekkno an Felix:-------
> Hallo Felix,
>
> wir haben eine Antwort aus Maui erhalten. Euer Claudio ist dort also nicht
> bekannt laut Klaus Simmer, somit also Feuer frei fr Eurer Forum.
Wre nett,
> wenn wir ber Eure und Claudios Statements informiert werden knnten, wir
> schauen ja nicht immer bei Daily Dose rein. Ausserdem mssen wir darauf
> achten, ob er der Marke schadet oder nicht! Ausserdem ist es ja sehr
> amsant.
>
> Viele Grsse
> Natalie
>
> Tekkno Trading GmbH
> Offakamp 25
> 22303 Hamburg
> Germany
> fon. (+49) 040-557 635 17
> fax. (+49) 040-557 635 18
> info@tekknosport.de
> www.tekknosport.de

-----Ursprngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Kofler-Kiel@t-online.de [mailto:Kofler-Kiel@t-online.de]
Gesendet: Freitag, 28. September 2001 20:01
An: info@tekknosport.de
Betreff: Claudio


-----------Das is von mir an Tekkno geschrieben worden !!! wers nich glaubt lsst sich die mail von mir weiterleiten !!!-------

hi ich wollte eigentlich mal wissen ob ihr einen 14 -17 jhrigen jungen
namens
claudio der angeblich auf maui lebt bei simmer unter vertrag habt denn er
gibt
in dem daily-dose forum derartig mit seinen sponsoren usw an das man ihm das
einfach nicht abnehmen kann !!

danke im voraus

marius aus kiel

 Soviel zu claudio dem schwulen poser PRO -Super Cool goiter jumper der angeblich von simmer gesponsort wird !!!

lolololololololololololol at claudio 

gre an alle normalen

----------


## Piggy

Also Claudine(So nenne ich unseren Scherzkekes mal-wg.dem Mc :'(  )knnte eiskalt Fotomontage mache(wenn er's draufhtte)das lsst sich echt einfach machen-sein eigenen Kopf auf Dunki kleben der passenderweise natrlich vor Claudine's Zuknftigem Hookipa-Beach surf!
'Also noch ein dummen Spruch von Claudine...und ich petze... :P  
und dann schmeist dich die Redaktion raus...nnnnnn!!!!'

:o  Also Claudine,die ja so gemein zu uns normal(en)(/gebliebenen) pass auf... sonst gibt das aua.  :o :o :o


(Ich wei schon das C.darauf reagiern wird...und  wie auch!-hat er wohl nicht gelernt,wie man auf so'ne doch SEHR ernstzunehmende Drohung zu reagieren hat...!  :D  )

----------


## Gast

hey piggy,

ich lach mich tot!!!!! du und mir drohen, bevor du
mir mal was anhaben knntest lernt der marius eine
powerhalse. -also nie.
und zu der mail von marius, ich glaub der will mich
hier verarschen. ich hab selber mal unter einem anderen
namen natrlich (meiner ist in der szene zu bekannt) eine
mail an tekkno geschickt und die haben gar nicht reagiert,
also schreib nich so ne scheisse!!!
und das foto werdet ihr kriegen, da knnt ihr gift drauf
nehmen, auch wenn ich`s nicht ntig habe euch ein
foto, fr das andere leute geld zahlen, zu schicken. naja
was solls! ich hab euch meute ja jetzt mal kennengelernt, 
und hab` mir gedacht, das ich bevor ihr mir hier weiter
auf den sack mit anzweiflungen geht schick ich euch lieber doch mal eines!
wie wr`s mit der E-Mail Adresse von MC Schotstart (Marius).


aloha und grsse aus hawai


:) MC :) CLAUDIO


P.S.: Ich beeil mich, aber da geht bermorgen noch so`n event.
bermorgen oder den Tag darauf habt ihrs.

----------


## landradde

Schick die Pics mal an Thorsten! Der kann die dann auf seiner Page goiter.de zur Schau stellen! Der wird sich hier heute warscheinlich noch melden mit seiner mailadresse. Was soll eigentlich das MC mal so nebenbei gefragt? Eher so Mac mig (wie Mc Donalds) oder so Microfone Checker Hip Hop Style?

----------


## Thorsten

jo claudio (falls es dich denn wirklich geben sollte)...
schick die bilder an thorsten@goiter.de und ich werde sie online stellen und hier die adresse posten.

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Also das ist echt s wie du dich ber die"Drohung"(wenn mans so nennen soll)aufregen kannst.  :*

P.S.:Auch schon gemerkt dass ich dir nicht's anhaben kann?????

-Das Wort Ironie kennst du wohl nicht?!


Also: Los ,reg dich weiter auf!(Nicht dass wir alle das total lustig finden.)Mag ja sein dass du bald ein Pro bist nur wurde ich deine Autogrammkarte zum heizen benutzen-Ach nee,du gibst mir  ja gar nicht erst eine...

   Viel Spa auf Maui!
(-wie war das noch mir der Uhrzeit-von wegen dass das alles nicht hinkommt..??Ach ja bist bestimmt 'kurz'auf'm Deutschlandtrip!)

----------


## Marius

also nochmal da claudio ja wieder einmal versucht hat meine mail an tekkno unglaubwrdig zu machen !!!!!!!!!! wers mir nicht glaubt an den schickke ich die mail gerne weiter !!! aber mal ernsthaft glaubt ihr alle wirklich das ich mir ne stunde oder mehr zeit nehme nur um eine mail zu tippen die ich so nie erhalten habe !! was htte ich davon ??? das keiner claudio glaubt ?? tut sowieso keiner !!!!!Ps claudio gib doch mal deine e-mail adresse dann lsst es sich ganz schnell festellen ob du wirklich auf maui am pc sitzt !!!!!!!!1

ciaoi claudi ser !

----------


## Marius

um diese uerst lustige diskussion fortzusetztn geht doch bitte alle in den anderen thread von piggy !!!!! in der liste einen weiter unten !!!

----------


## Gast

unglaubwrdig?
Du doch nicht. ich glaub dir auch dass du ne stunde oder mehr fr deine mail an simmer gebraucht hast (wahrscheinlich 5 zeilen.
aber jetzt noch mal zu uns beiden: du brauchst mich nicht immer so komisch anzumachen, ich sei s oder so. ich sitz zwar grad am anderen Ufer aber das ist nur geographisch gemeint. also geh mal nach kln, da findeste sicher auch einen sen typ der dir gefllt. aber lass dich nicht zu sehr ablenken konzentrier dich auf den beachstart, du schaffst das! du musst nur fesst an dich glauben. und auerdem habt ihr in deutschland ja den ganzen winter ber perfekte trainingsbedingungen vor allem die temperaturen sind angenehm khl whrend ich mir hier auf maui einen abschwitz. ich beneide dich ja so! du kleines verschissenes stck scheisse aus der kloake von kiel!!!!!!
lass dich blo nie bei uns drben blicken...

viel spa in kln!
}> }> }> }> }> mc claudio

----------


## Felix

Klff! Klff...KlffKlff!!!

----------


## Marius

tach claudio glaubst du wirklich ich lasse mich auf dein niveau herab und fang ihr an vulgre ausdrcke zu schreiben ?? nee nee !!!
brigens ich habe gehrt das das photo das du an thorsten geschickt hast ein fake war !!!
also hr endlich auf zu labern ich habe meiner meinung nach alle hier auf meiner seite du keinen !! du wohnst nich auf maui du kannst keinen goiter und du bist auch nich toll!!!!

Also egal was du nimmst CLAUDio nimm weniger davon !!!!!! es scheint dir nich gut zu tun !!!

greetings an alle anderen !!!!

----------

